
An Expert's View on Google's Goggles - olalonde
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/guest/27711/?p1=blogs
======
prezjordan
Thought this was going to be an article on Computer Vision.

~~~
dmoy
I thought this was going to be an article on the actual Google Goggles
product: <http://www.google.com/mobile/goggles/#text>

Missed the critical ' in the title.

